# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Religious census

## torzio

As I stated in 2016 .................No Religion is making huge inroads in Australia
2021 Australian census results

*The 2021 census has revealed a growing nation — more than 25 million people.
It also depicts a country undergoing significant cultural changes.
For the first time, fewer than half of Australians identified as Christian, though Christianity remained the nation's most common religion (declared by 43.9 per cent of the population).
Meanwhile, the number of Australians who said they had no religion rose to 38.9 per cent (from 30.1 per cent in 2016).*
.................................................. .................................
and on Ethnicity
*The census also asked Australians to report their "ancestry", as opposed to their country of birth or ethnicity.
The top responses were English (33 per cent), Australian (29.9 per cent), Irish (9.5 per cent) or Scottish (8.6 per cent), with another 5.5 per cent saying Chinese.*

----------


## Mmiikkii

How many are Muslims??? Or other asians

----------


## torzio

> How many are Muslims??? Or other asians


3.7 % is Muslim
2.7 % is Hindu ...................Around 684,000 people in Australia, or 2.7 per cent of the population, identify with Hinduism.

Christian lost 8 % ....which all went to No-Religion
and
Hindu and Muslim lost 1% which went to No-Religion

IMO,.....the next census will see No-Religion as #1 ................there is a push here against *all* religious institutions to accept full Gender equality , they will not, which IMO , is why they are losing the faith

----------


## Tamakore

Recent New Zealand censuses show the same trend as Australia, with No Religion now the largest category. I think the out-dated stance of most major religions on gender, sexuality, evolution, abortion, secular education, tolerance of diversity and other issues is leading to their continuing decline. Science and enlightenment values are the best antidote to fundamentalist religion.

----------

